# Tarmac Pro or S-works E5



## yoni (May 13, 2006)

Im finally gettin a new bike and have narrowed it down to these two. I initially wanted a full carbon bike until I rode the E5 - then I was perfectly content with getting a full aluminum again. (i'm coming off an aluminum cervelo) 

I've been told aluminum has a life-span so the tarmac would prolly be better. I've heard nothing but good things about either but the E5 you can only buy the frameset which will set me back a grand, full dura ace another grand plus some, wheels, bars, stem, seatpost etc. 

Here's the catch, I get a big discount because my team is sponsored by this shop - but they can't order me the S-works frame because they're not a certified s-works dealer (20K inventory of sworks bikes). On the other hand I can get the tarmac pro for around $2700. I love the E5 and everything about it but finding a used one thats set up mostly how i want is nearly impossible. It'd be alot easier to just buy the E5 and set it up, but will be alot more expensive then the tarmac pro (3k-4k) Is the E5 at that price worth it if I can get the pro at such a good price? I imagine they're both great hill climbers and hear the E5 is a beast in the sprint. Input?
cheers 
yonatan


----------



## Scottyluck (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry, bro, this doesn't help you but I had a question for you.
Have you seen the '06 Tarmac Pro? I was just curious what the Blue Tint carbon looks like because it looks black on the website.


----------



## yoni (May 13, 2006)

Scottyluck said:


> Sorry, bro, this doesn't help you but I had a question for you.
> Have you seen the '06 Tarmac Pro? I was just curious what the Blue Tint carbon looks like because it looks black on the website.



yeah it's hard to see in pictures but in direct sunlight it really comes out.
here's a ruby with the same fibre tint. its a little easier to notice especially on the rear stays.

https://www.bikelandusa.com/images/specialized/06RubyExpert18_Blue_l.jpg

peace


----------



## Scottyluck (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah it's a bit easier to see there. I noticed that the Spec website has a Blue Carbon and a Blue Tint Carbon listed for different models. 
I saw an '05 Roubaix Elite last year that was the Blue Carbon and it was a bit too much for me. I'm just wondering how "Blue" the Blue Tint is compared to the Blue Carbon or if there is even a difference.

My reason for asking is I'm swapping out my 56" '05 Tarmac Comp frame for an '06 54" frame. My LBS told me to pick which '06 Tarmac frame I liked and we'd do the swap. Problem is, I like the '05 Comp color more than any of the '06 colors.
Oh well.
Thanks for your help!:thumbsup:


----------



## yoni (May 13, 2006)

yeah the 05 roubaix blue was a little much. so if you want something more subtle then i think you'd like the blue carbon tint. from what i've seen in person, there's a reason its called blue tint as it really only can be noticed in direct sunlight. i think it's a beautiful color. specializeds colors have been getting abit uglier though... it might just be me, but why is the allez pro only come in that terrible construction yellow? anyways.. good luck with your decision.. i think the tints an excellent choice.





Scottyluck said:


> Yeah it's a bit easier to see there. I noticed that the Spec website has a Blue Carbon and a Blue Tint Carbon listed for different models.
> I saw an '05 Roubaix Elite last year that was the Blue Carbon and it was a bit too much for me. I'm just wondering how "Blue" the Blue Tint is compared to the Blue Carbon or if there is even a difference.
> 
> My reason for asking is I'm swapping out my 56" '05 Tarmac Comp frame for an '06 54" frame. My LBS told me to pick which '06 Tarmac frame I liked and we'd do the swap. Problem is, I like the '05 Comp color more than any of the '06 colors.
> ...


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

I was in the same situation about 2 months ago. I was looking at the '05 E5 and the '05Tarmac pro. I ended going with the E5 because I liked the siffness and the acceleration of the bike. Also the ride wasn't any better with the Tarmac and everyone who I talked to sadi to going with the E5 you love it. Well about 1000 miles later I don't reget my choice at all. I am very glad that I didn't go with the Tarmac. Also aluminum life span is like 30,000 miles so you will be on a new bike beofre then. Also think about the carbon, I have heard people say that there bike fell over in the garage and cracked the frame. So with that unless your a sponsered rider I would get an E5...


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

*If you know your size, keep an eye on ebay for an E5.*

I just picked up a 56 cm Team Edition and built it with Dura Ace parts from another bike. I really like the ride. It was used, but the only way I knew was that the steerer had been cut to size, otherwise it was in perfect condition. You can get new or slightly used E5 frame, fork, seatpost for a whole lot less than $1,000. If your LBS can't get you an E5, they shouldn't give you a hard time if you source the frame from outside and bring it to them to complete the build, I know my LBS didn't mind working on mine.


----------



## MayGirl (May 12, 2006)

I love my E5. No complaints.

A guy on my team got into an awful crash in a field sprint and his Tarmac splintered to pieces beneath him. He replaced it with an E5 (Specialized is one of our team's sponsor, lucky us) and has been raving about it -- liking it far better than the Tarmac.


----------

